

Functional Operating System and Security Protocol Engineering - mrry
http://decks.openmirage.org/31c3#/

======
amirmc
There's also a series of blog posts from earlier in the year.

[http://openmirage.org/blog/introducing-ocaml-
tls](http://openmirage.org/blog/introducing-ocaml-tls)

Edit: The ccc video is also up now. See it at (skip to 15mins in):
[http://vod.c3voc.de/relive/6443/index.m3u8](http://vod.c3voc.de/relive/6443/index.m3u8)

~~~
ufo
How do I open that m3u8 file?

~~~
sebaziad
[http://188.165.220.116:8081/str/ner/playlist.m3u8](http://188.165.220.116:8081/str/ner/playlist.m3u8)

------
pushedx
An interview with two of the core developers.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgJwA73uqTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgJwA73uqTg)

Truly amazing work here, statically compiling an application as an OS to be
run on Xen. This project also sparked development of a pure OCaml
implementation of TLS.

~~~
amirmc
That's _one_ of the core developers (on the left). The other was a guest who
was part of the interview.

------
spdegabrielle
Is it just me? this seem like it is a big deal.

